
‘Red Dead Redemption 2’ and the problems with creative work - pmcpinto
https://theoutline.com/post/6437/red-dead-redemption-2-crunch-outsourcing-labor
======
ASlave2Gravity
Would be very interested in hearing HN's opinions on unionising in the games
industry.

